# Cannot preview psd images



## alihamilton (Sep 4, 2005)

I hope I am in the right place. On my desktop, on which I run Photoshop 6, I can preview psd files when I open up a folder. However, on my laptop, on which I run Photoshop CS, I cannot preview at all. Is there anything I can do to put this right. It is such a nuisance to have to open up the file each time to see what it is!:4-dontkno


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

sorry a bit late with this response - long weekend.
i'm not familiar with photoshop cs, but you can download irfanview which is a free browser/converter. you can add a shortcut to the shell menu to browse a folder or drive as well. with a couple of extensions installed you can browse PDF and convert them as well.

http://www.irfanview.com/

post back with any questions on it.


----------



## alihamilton (Sep 4, 2005)

Thanks for that idea. It is a good way to view PSD files without opening each time...I am now going to look at the extensions...thanks again!:grin:


----------



## STINEHART (Jan 1, 2004)

Upgrade to Acrobat Reader 7.0.7
http://www.adobe.com/support/downloads/product.jsp?product=10&platform=Windows


----------



## alihamilton (Sep 4, 2005)

Thanks, but I have that already


----------



## STINEHART (Jan 1, 2004)

#1 Download psicon.dll from DLL Dump
#2 Place the DLL in C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Shell\
Reboot.

Let us know.


----------

